# Ferry to Spain



## teallach (Jun 30, 2007)

Possibly looking at taking the long crossing to Spain in March. However, we have a query - we stock up our 'van freezer and fridge before we leave home. Would we be able to leave the gas connected on board the ferry, not sure if the leisure battery would keep it going for 24 hours?


----------



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

*GAS ON*

Hi very unlikely, but as an ex HGV fridge driver, we could always have a plug in if we required it, dont see why you could not have the same. Barrie Ask the queastion


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Gas should be turned off at the bottle aboard ferries as far as I know.
Anyone else know better? :?:


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

The other thing is that the fridge only works on 12v with a signal from the engine alternator, i.e. with the engine going!


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

On both the Santander and the Bilbao ferries the gas has to be turned off. We have travelled on both of these. Not sure if you can get an electric hook up but as suggested ask.
If you travel on the Santander Ferry it is a shorter journey.
I have frozen freezer blocks and put them into the fridge this kept the fridge cold enough to keep everything fresh, then I placed items such as bacon into the freezer as we drove through Spain. This worked for us.
We cannot run the fridge on 12V unless the engine is running.
Hope this helps

Bozzer


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

yup we put freezer blocks in the fridge last year


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*fridge cool?*

Hi,
We used two 4 pint containers of milk frozen to -20c on the Bilbao route - fridge fine and milk is better use of space than freezer packs 
We also had containers of frozen food in the freezer box which were still frozen when we arrived - the milk still partially frozen
Ray


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

We are booked for March ----we have a gas TANK that we have never managed to switch off which is why we have never used the tunnel?? Help!


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

In the past we have put freezer packs in and also filled lemonade bottles with water froze them down and stood them in the door, if the door is left closed things will stay frozen so we carry milk and things wanted on the journey in a cold box....we did this when "tugging" as well and it worked fine.


----------

